# Cabs



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a 2015 MX4800 that I have been looking for a cab for. Have any of you used the Italian company Agrital? They look nice and the price is the best I have found.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Who sells them in the U.S.?


----------



## ChesapeakeBoy (Dec 16, 2010)

I contacted them, and they will ship cabin assembled directly to my house or I can pick it up in Minneapolis.


----------



## DMS (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey I just joined this forum trying to figure it out. But anyway I have a MX4800 and looking for anyone with one that has a snowbucket I am not sure on a size Thanks


----------

